# day 3 post op



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

Came hm yesterday from tt. Took a shower and was able to eat some good southern snap beans. One small bite at a time. Someone on these forums gave some good advice to swallow with head sort of down.i also got the green naked drinks that have all sorts of good stuff.like a pureed salad with fruit..lol. Besides having a headache and not being able to swallow feeling good. Went outside for a few minutes. Found out my pathology was sent off for a second opinion. Ughh the wait.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You are doing great!

And.............................I love your nutritious diet. Good for you!!! Love snap peas and all legumes!


----------

